# Making A "butterfly" 3d End Grain Cutting Board



## Alex (25/5/14)

This is just unbelievably good


----------



## devdev (25/5/14)

Sick! What does that machine at 08:05 minutes do @Alex?

You are definitely the champ of finding obscure you tube videos - which make me seriously question my life choices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)

devdev said:


> Sick! What does that machine at 08:05 minutes do @Alex?
> 
> You are definitely the champ of finding obscure you tube videos - which make me seriously question my life choices



Ah that's a thickness planer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

